

Movies at Home, for $20,000 - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704250704576005801366116290.html

======
mhlakhani
I think it might actually get a few customers, because people would like to
show off how much money they have. That said, I really don't think I'd ever
use it...

